#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Сакья >  > > >  >  >  Сакья учения и события в Индии и в мире в течение 2012 г.

## Маша_ла

Предлагаю тут публиковать информацию об учениях и событиях традиции Сакья в Индии и во всем мире.

Значит так, 

15 июня - 15 июля - Его Святейшество Сакья Тризин дарует учение Лам Дре в Тайпее, Тайвань
http://www.hhtwcenter.org/notice/2012/schedule.htm
E-mail：hhtwcenter@gmail.com

В июле, в Германии, старший сын и преемник ЕС Сакья Тризина, Дунгсе Ратна Ваджра Ринпоче дарует множество драгоценных учений , включая ванг Хеваджры и 13 Золотых Дхарм:


07. Jul Sat Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt 6PM: Hevajra Cause Empowerment

08. Jul Sun Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt 3PM: Hevajra Cause Empowerment

09. Jul Mon Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt 7-9:30PM 50 Verses of Guru Devotion

10. Jul Tues Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt 7-9:30PM 50 Verses of Guru Devotion

11. Jul Wed Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt

7-9:30PMPM Teaching on Samaya. Pre-requisite: Only those
who received major empowerment of Annutara yoga Tantra.

12. Jul Thurs Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt

10AM Vajrayogini Naropa

5PM Vajrayogini Indrabuti

13. Jul Fri Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt

10AM Vajrayogini Maitripa

3:30PM 3 initiations
1. Singhanada
2. Black Manjushri
3. Multi-coloured Garuda

14. Jul Sat Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt
10AM Two initiations
1. Kurukulle
2. Takkiraja
 3:30PM Three initiations
1. Ganapati
2. Kurukulle Phagmo Nyingki Sertak Chen
3. Red Vasudhara

15. Jul Sun Sakya Foundation, Frankfurt
10AM Two initiations
1. Tinuma
2. Red Jhambhala

На сайте http://www.sakya-foundation.de/ вся инфа есть, нужно переключиться на инглиш, посмотреть раздел events ну и дальше программа на лето 2012

Учения будут даны на английском с переводом на немецкий.

Дальше.

Там же во Франкфуртском Сакья Центре, в сентябре, с 1 по 13 сентября, настоятель тантрического монастыря Нгор традиции Сакья, сын Джецун Кушог Чиме Людинг - старшей сестры ЕС Сакья Тризина, Людинг Кхен Ринпоче дарует эх.. 2-дневный ванг Чакрасамвары (1 и 2 сентября), и 10-дневные учения по 11 йогам Ваджрайогини - посвящение и комментарии..

Вся инфа там же, на том же сайте, в разделе events  и дальше fall 2012 

Далее. возвращаемся в Индию))

Туда ЕС Сакья Тризин и его семья возвращается из поездки с учениями по Азии в конце августа, далее там будет пуджа Ваджракилайи в Сакья Центре - главном Сакья монастыре в Индии, который находится рядом с резиденцией Святейшества в Дехрадуне.

И вот.. 13 сентября в Сакья Наннери в Дехрадуне - женском монастыре Сакья, будет с визитом ЕС Далай Лама. Он также посетит, примерно 14-15 сентября, Дрикунг монастырь и Миндролинг - комплекс монастырей рядом с Дехрадуном, где также находится потрясающая ступа за мир во всем мире.

Ну и в ноябре, в Лумбини состоится ежегодный традиционный Сакья монлам. Там, на границе Индии и Непала, в месте, где родился Будда Шакьямуни, есть монастырь ушедшего в 2003 году Чогье Тричена Ринпоче, который был Гуру ЕС Сакья Тризина и многих известных учителей. И вот там ежегодно проходит Сакья Монлам. Когда будет инфа по датам, сообщу позже, если кому будет интересно - это в течение 10 дней вся монашеская сангха Сакья, все, кто может, западные ученики, все Ринпоче и учителя, собираются там для молитв на благо всех существ. Место само по себе святое, компания - лучше не бывает, отличный способ накопить заслугу и встретить всех учителей традиции Сакья в одном месте))

Так же в ноябре, в Индии, недалеко от Дехрадуна, держатель ответвления Дзонгпа, традиции Сакья, Дордже Денпа Ринпоче  повезет группу учеников в паломничество по святым местам Индии. Я имею подозрение, что это паломничество либо начнется, либо закончится в Лумбини, на Сакья Монламе. С Ринпоче можно легко связаться через Фейсбук или через сайт, он говорит по-английски, говорит, что они будут арендовать автобус для паломничества и будет совсем недорого, т.к. будут останавливаться в дешевых гестах. О пользе такого паломничества в таком драгоценном сопровождении, наверное, можно не упоминать)) http://www.dzongpa.com/ это его сайт, лучше с ним общаться через фейсбук - он всегда отвечает на письма там, иногда нужно подождать пару-тройку дней. http://www.facebook.com/#!/dorje.dhenpa 

Ну вот, пока все. Если у кого еще есть какая-то интересная информация по учениям и событиям Сакья, дополняйте)) Спасибо.

----------

Allestern (31.07.2012), Lungrig (01.06.2012), Sten (01.06.2012), Svarog (02.06.2012), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (01.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

А вот еще, чуть не забыла. Кто хочет с пользой провести лето, в Гималаях, в монастыре и пройти курс обучения буддийской философии у самых прославленных учителей высоких Лам традиции Сакья, могут подумать об обучении в Международной Академии Сакья.
Проживание в центре Катманду, в Непале, около ступы Боднатх, в безопасном и позитивном окружении. Там преподают Кхенпо и учителя из Сакья Колледжа и Сакья Института, где учатся все Ринпоче и Ламы традиции Сакья, а в летнее время, преподаватели учат западных учеников в Международной академии Сакья. Там также можно изучить тибетский язык, а в конце курса, в сентябре, желающие могут пройти 10-дневный ретрит под руководством учителей.
http://sakyaiba.edu.np

International Sakya Academy если что))

----------

Svarog (05.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Для Нико и всех заинтересованных сторон :Smilie:  Получено сообщение из Сингапурского центра, где в данный момент находится Святейшество. Я написала сообщение, что ученики Богдо Гегена Ринпоче из России просят даровать в Дерадуне, в конце сентября посвящение Ваджрайогини, подобное тому, что было даровано в Калмыкии и вот пришел ответ:

Written note from His Holiness Sakya Trizin: 25 Sept 2012. Empowerment only. No time for teaching.

Перевод:
Письменное сообщение от Его Святейшества Сакья Тризина: 25 сентября, 2012 г. Только посвящение. Для учений времени не будет.

(Имеется в виду, что 25 сентября, в резиденции ЕС Сакья Тризина, Сакья Долма Пходранге - это название Его резиденции, в Дерадуне, в Индии, будет посвящение Ваджрайогини, только посвящение без комментариев. Ура! 

Спасибо, Нико)) Пусть темка будет открыта, может еще у кого возникнут хорошие идеи и будет польза для всех.

----------


## Нико

Это круто, Маша!!!! Спасибо огромное. Сейчас оповестила кое-кого, будем собирать группу. Я железно в этот день приеду, даже авиабилеты под это подгоню. Это такая милость к нам со стороны Ринпоче....

----------


## Маша_ла

Значит, краткое изложение: подношение за посвящение - по желанию и возможностям учеников.
Остановиться можно, наверное, в Дрикунге - там большой монастырь.
Адрес и телефон и как проехать: http://hhthesakyatrizin.org/schedule_visit.html

Мы приезжали в Дерадун на автобусе из Дели, ехали по всем отелям, где не было мест, а потом сразу в Дрикунг монастырь, рикша знал, где это и где мест было много)) А там рядом улица с кафешками и недалеко Сакья Центр и дом Святейшества.

Я там буду в сентябре тоже, пишите, телефон оставлю, как симку тамошнюю куплю.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Это круто, Маша!!!! Спасибо огромное. Сейчас оповестила кое-кого, будем собирать группу. Я железно в этот день приеду, даже авиабилеты под это подгоню. Это такая милость к нам со стороны Ринпоче....


Давайте, давайте, приезжайте уже)) Это супер-мега-круто)) Мне же секретарь Ратна Ваджры Ринпоче написала, что вообще нет возможности прямого контакта со Святейшеством, т.к. в Сингапуре это очень сложно, а совершенно незнакомый человек из Сингапура, куратор женского Сакья монастыря, с которой я общалась пару раз на фейсбуке, просто взяла и распечатала мое письмо и передала Святейшеству - а там же к нему не пройти - там десятки монахов, сотни и тысячи людей, постоянные пуджи, учения и пр.. Там целый большой монастырь Сакья есть, откуда все тексты по Ваджрайогини, кстати, приходят.. Ну и вот она передала это ему там, и он подумал об этом и написал ответ даже! У меня вчера портрет Святейшества со стены упал)) Я так нервничала, что его побеспокоила, т.к. обычно и всегда даже, Ваджрайогини дается только после двухдневного ванга Чакрасамвары или Хеваджры, а тут просто посвящение просят, что даже тему закрыла, а оказывается, в общем, все супер-мега-круто! Это специально для вашей группы будет даровано это учение)) Я там вас встречу и проведу и все такое.

Я там с ребенком буду, так что увидимся, я надеюсь))

И 13-15 сентября там будет ЕС Далай Лама. Т.е., в Дрикунге, Миндролинге и Сакья Наннери. Вот. Круто))

----------


## Нико

Маша, а Вы со своей стороны тоже группу собирайте. Я щас пиар буду делать по своим людям, посмотрим, сколько наберется. Но вообще такой быстрый ответ Е.С. Сакья Тридзина и его согласие -- нечто. Просто срывает крышу.

----------


## Маша_ла

Срывает, но не совсем)) Мне всегда поражает полная готовность помочь, дать учения, и точность и ясность - дано число и все будет, как и должно быть)) Это удивительные качества Бодхисаттвы и Будды.
Я всегда каким-то образом получаю ответ, когда надо)) В молитвах или наяву))

Я-то своих зову, но где они все? Ау, свои, сакьяпинцы, геть на учения в Дерадун, не пропустите драгоценную возможность! Я постараюсь, но нас мало. Мы с сыном будем))

----------


## Нико

> Срывает, но не совсем)) Мне всегда поражает полная готовность помочь, дать учения, и точность и ясность - дано число и все будет, как и должно быть)) Это удивительные качества Бодхисаттвы и Будды.
> Я всегда каким-то образом получаю ответ, когда надо)) В молитвах или наяву))
> 
> Я-то своих зову, но где они все? Ау, свои, сакьяпинцы, геть на учения в Дерадун, не пропустите драгоценную возможность! Я постараюсь, но нас мало. Мы с сыном будем))


Ладно, я просто не ожидала такого. Думала, "расплывчатый" ответ будет. Но, полагаю, к тому времени группа по-любому соберётся. Надо уже сейчас думать.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну я написала в письме, что срочно нужен ответ, т.к. людям надо покупать билеты уже сейчас и нужно соориентироваться по датам. Хотя тоже не ожидала такого быстрого и ясного ответа)) Это целиком и полностью Ваша хорошая карма)) Круто)) Собирайтесь))

Наверное, нужно прибыть туда накануне, чтобы с утра быть свежими и готовыми)) Про время уточним ближе к делу))

----------


## Нико

А кто переводить бут? Юлю Артамонову попросить?

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, это вообще не проблема! Если Юля там будет, можно ее попросить, если надо, я могу с англ. переводить, т.к. Святейшество может учить на английском, а я, как бы, немного в теме тоже, а потом, Нико, Вам ли спрашивать про перевод)) Надо будет, Вас попросим)) Богатый выбор переводчиков, по-моему.
Я просто не уверена, что Юля там в сентябре будет, но я спрошу))
Спросила, скорее всего Юли в это время там не будет, но это не проблема, я думаю.
Мы на месте спросим у Святейшества, как скажет, так и будет лучше всего.

Кстати, кто туда собирается пораньше если, я там буду некоторое время в сентябре и могу переводить с англ., если потребуется.

----------


## Нико

> Мне кажется, это вообще не проблема! Если Юля там будет, можно ее попросить, если надо, я могу с англ. переводить, т.к. Святейшество может учить на английском, а я, как бы, немного в теме тоже, а потом, Нико, Вам ли спрашивать про перевод)) Надо будет, Вас попросим)) Богатый выбор переводчиков, по-моему.
> Я просто не уверена, что Юля там в сентябре будет, но я спрошу))
> Спросила, скорее всего Юли в это время там не будет, но это не проблема, я думаю.
> Мы на месте спросим у Святейшества, как скажет, так и будет лучше всего.
> 
> Кстати, кто туда собирается пораньше если, я там буду некоторое время в сентябре и могу переводить с англ., если потребуется.


В Элисте Е.С. давал дженанг ВЙ на тибетском. Юля переводила, но ей было трудно. Мне кажется, что такие вещи лучше на тиб. яз. давать. Ладно, разберёмся.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мы спросим)) 
Может, будет Юля. Она теперь уже гораздо лучше переводит -тогда ей было это все еще трудно.

Вы же перевести это сможете? Вы же испокон веков в теме)) Лучше, конечно, когда с тибетского, но, поскольку Святейшество сам учит по английски уже много десятков лет и нет двойного перевода, то можно и с англ. Как лучше для всех, так и будет, мне кажется..

----------


## Нико

> Мы спросим)) 
> Может, будет Юля. Она теперь уже гораздо лучше переводит -тогда ей было это все еще трудно.
> 
> Вы же перевести это сможете? Вы же испокон веков в теме)) Лучше, конечно, когда с тибетского, но, поскольку Святейшество сам учит по английски уже много десятков лет и нет двойного перевода, то можно и с англ. Как лучше для всех, так и будет, мне кажется..


Ну да, как лучше для всех. Если Юли не будет, я могу попробовать. С агл. яз. В тибетском на все сто не уверена пока что.

----------


## Маша_ла

У нас есть ВЙ садхана на русском, я переводила с англ. текста, который из Сингапура как раз. Но, на самом деле, кажется, что все просто, а непросто совсем. В общем, как будет, так будет. Два переводчика с англ. точно будет))Еще там будет, вероятно, Сергей, который приглашал Святейшество и Ратна Ваджру Ринпоче в Россию. Я попросила, чтобы он привез садхан несколько и молитву долгой жизни на русском.

Теперь мне пишет секретарь Ратна Ваджры Ринпоче, что не может быть, чтобы давали ВЙ без предварительного двухдевного ванга.. А я пишу, что написала все, как просили - ВЙ, как в Калмыкии для группы учеников Гелугпа Ламы, и нам дали конкретное число и написали, что только посвящение, без учений. А она пишет, что просто хотела убедиться, что все ОК, т.к. обычно это посвящение дается людям, у которых уже есть 2-дневный ванг.. И мне теперь непонятно как-то. У меня-то все есть, хотя и давно, но все же. У вас есть там эти ванги или как?

----------


## Нико

> У нас есть ВЙ садхана на русском, я переводила с англ. текста, который из Сингапура как раз. Но, на самом деле, кажется, что все просто, а непросто совсем. В общем, как будет, так будет. Два переводчика с англ. точно будет))Еще там будет, вероятно, Сергей, который приглашал Святейшество и Ратна Ваджру Ринпоче в Россию. Я попросила, чтобы он привез садхан несколько и молитву долгой жизни на русском.
> 
> Теперь мне пишет секретарь Ратна Ваджры Ринпоче, что не может быть, чтобы давали ВЙ без предварительного двухдевного ванга.. А я пишу, что написала все, как просили - ВЙ, как в Калмыкии для группы учеников Гелугпа Ламы, и нам дали конкретное число и написали, что только посвящение, без учений. А она пишет, что просто хотела убедиться, что все ОК, т.к. обычно это посвящение дается людям, у которых уже есть 2-дневный ванг.. И мне теперь непонятно как-то. У меня-то все есть, хотя и давно, но все же. У вас есть там эти ванги или как?


У нас есть все ванги. Но в Калмыкии давался дженанг без предварительного ванга, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Маша_ла

Это хорошо. Дженанг в Калмыкии давался без вангов, но ванг Хеваджры был до этого в Мск.. Я не знаю, я просто передаю ее слова. Тогда не будем волноваться. Будем спокойно готовиться к посвящению))

Я вообще специально написала в письме про Калмыкию и про Гелуг учеников, т.к. Святейшество же может даровать посвящения в любой традиции. А может там другие правила и можно даровать ВЙ без предварительных вангов, я не в курсе, поэтому так написала. Мы получили ясный и точный ответ. Поэтому, сомнений нет)) Святейшеству виднее, что и как надо, а нам надо просто доверять Гуру.

Вот со мной туда еще, возможно, поедет один мальчик, который вообще раньше не получал никаких буддийских учений. И мне интересно, будут ли там какие-либо учения, которые он сможет посетить или нет. В любом случае, будет благословление большое. А вообще, он едет на ЕС Далай Ламу))

----------


## Маша_ла

21-й Сакья Монлам будет в этом году с 22 ноября по 2 декабря, в Лумбини, в Непале. 
10 дней все учителя традиции Сакья, а также собрание монахов, монахинь и мирян, будут молиться о мире и о благополучии всего живого.
Большая заслуга принять участие в таком благом мероприятии, которое будет проводиться в священном месте, где когда-то родился сам Будда Шакьямуни!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.08.2012)

----------

